# FTP Client mit SSL/TLS und Multithreading



## SandmannX (4. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand von euch einen FTP-Client, der sowohl SSL/TLS als auch Multithreading unterstützt. Clients mit einem von beidem Features gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer, aber einen der beides bietet habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. SmartFTP könnte eventuell ein solcher Kandidat sein, aber damit kam ich überhaupt nicht klar, als ich den mal getestet habe.

Gruß

Patrick


----------



## kurtparis (5. Februar 2005)

Versuch's mal mit Cyberduck
http://cyberduck.ch/


----------



## SandmannX (5. Februar 2005)

Hmm, danke, aber wenn ich nicht auf mindestens einem Auge blind bin gibts das leider nur für den Mac


----------



## generador (5. Februar 2005)

FlashFXP

http://www.flashfxp.com


----------



## kurtparis (5. Februar 2005)

SandmannX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, danke, aber wenn ich nicht auf mindestens einem Auge blind bin gibts das leider nur für den Mac


Sorry hab nicht an die PCisten gedacht


----------

